# "Metiendo pua" (Delirios varios sobre cápsulas fono-captoras & Puas)



## ehbressan (Abr 10, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Siii !! recuerdo haber visto de muy joven que vendian pre-amps con curvas de ecualizacion diferentes!! e incluso para 78rpm !!
> Mi confusion viene de que la curva RIIA la tenian las entradas "Phono" , que eran las de capsula magnética MM , incluso un ampli Sansui ( A80 ) traia para MC que eran de señal bajisima y costaban horrores ( Las Ortofon ) .
> Las capsulas ceramicas no tenian ecualización ....



Tuve uno, plateado, linea econòmica, pero Sansui al fin. 65W por canal, lindo aparato.
Una vuelta, pasando mùsica en el cumple de una piba amiga, se nos quemo el Sansui y un Technics SA8088 de un amigo. Ambos trafos dijeron basta despues de un par de horas al 50%.
Traia pre para MM y MC (Bobina Mòvil), càpsulas costosas, de baja señal y delicadas. Nunca comprè una, creo yo, no se justificaba por el costo y el estado de mis discos en general.
UUhhhh, las Ortofon suizas, que marca ehh..... 

De ese equipo lo ùnico que conservo es la bandeja giradiscos Rotel, de cuando Rotel hacìa bandejas y bafles, ademàs de amplis.

Y ademàs, las càpsulas ceràmicas, sonaban feo (Winco y combinados).


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 10, 2012)

ehbressan dijo:


> Tuve uno, plateado, linea econòmica, pero Sansui al fin. 65W por canal, lindo aparato.
> Una vuelta, pasando mùsica en el cumple de una piba amiga, se nos quemo el Sansui y un Technics SA8088 de un amigo. Ambos trafos dijeron basta despues de un par de horas al 50%.
> Traia pre para MM y MC (Bobina Mòvil), càpsulas costosas, de baja señal y delicadas. Nunca comprè una, creo yo, no se justificaba por el costo y el estado de mis discos en general.
> UUhhhh, las Ortofon suizas, que marca ehh.....
> ...


Yo tengo un Technics que le expropié a mi papá  porque no lo usaba, le gusta mas el Sansui porque tiene una capsula Shure. Hace unos años tuve un tornamesa General Electric, la capsula era piezo electrica, recuerdo que iba directo a la entrada de linea, no recuerdo la marca de la capsula, pero si recuerdo que decía Made In England...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2012)

ehbressan dijo:


> Y ademàs, las càpsulas ceràmicas, sonaban feo (Winco y combinados).


 
Tengo dos bandejas , una AKAI AP-Q310  con su cápsula original AKAI PC-90 

Y una "profesional" WINCO 4000  , que es la copìa de la BM Inglesa con una 11TAF de Sonotone  , esa se usaba para el traqueteo


----------



## sergio rossi (Abr 10, 2012)

Bueno si vamos a desempolvar recuerdos todavia paso mis lp ( OJO de vinilo) en una bandeja LENCO (suiza) con capsula magnetica shure (ME55) Y PUA SHURE original. No tengo fotos al momento pero las posteo luego. un saludo. sergio.


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 10, 2012)

Mis "reliquias" giradiscos son dos Thorens suizas , TD150 (1970) y TD166 (1978)... estan como el primer dia.. ni la correa les he cambiado . La mejor pua que llegue a tener era la Shure M95HE , tambien tuve Empire .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Thorens suizas , TD150 (1970) y TD166 (1978


 
Me quito el sombrero y le hago la reverencia


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 11, 2012)

Uhhh, tanto las Lenco como las Thorens eran muy buenas. Antes de la Rotel tenia una Sansui baratita a correa. Como seguro nos paso a la mayoria, traian la capsula original (de la marca) y luego, al momento de cambiarla, le poniamos lo mas decente que podiamos conseguir, que casi siempre era Shure....
Dosme, la Winco seguro que era para animar reuniones con las feminas, no??


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 11, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Mis "reliquias" giradiscos son dos Thorens suizas , TD150 (1970) y TD166 (1978)... estan como el primer dia.. ni la correa les he cambiado . La mejor pua que llegue a tener era la Shure M95HE , _*tambien tuve Empire*_ .



     

Empire 4000 con corte Shibata


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2012)

ehbressan dijo:


> Dosme, la Winco seguro que era para animar reuniones con las feminas, no??


 
Esa , era para cuando juntábamos la guita para el viaje a Bariloche.


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 11, 2012)

Esa no la conocí , Don Fogonazo ... la mia era "entry level" si bien era muy duro pedirle plata a mi Papá cuando habia que cambiarla....la otra mítica era la Shure V15 ... estaba taaaan lejos....


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 11, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Esa no la conocí , Don Fogonazo ... la mia era "entry level" si bien era muy duro pedirle plata a mi Papá cuando habia que cambiarla....la otra mítica era la Shure V15 ... estaba taaaan lejos....


che, y la M44 y la M75 de shure no las usaba nadie? yo tuve las dos y eran un verdadero caño


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Empire 4000 con corte Shibata


 
Había puas cuyas puntas eran redondas o conicas  (las más malas) o elipticas (regularonas) , birradiales y tambien otras cuadrafonicas. Y las multirradiales "Shibata"

Igual nunca desprecié el sonido de una "mala" cónica


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 12, 2012)

Yo tuve siempre elipticas , solian requerir menos peso ... las shibata o "Hiper Elipticas" como les llamaba Shure , supongo que para no pagar patente vinieron despues....

Ninguna andaba muy mal a excepción de los reemplazos truchos , una vez mire una en el microscopio y no podia creer que vendieran eso!!

Lo que era espantoso , era cuando empezaba a gastarse .... y se escuchaba ese ruidito horrible de cuando no podia seguir el surco ... y lo peor que si las seguia usando , el ruidito quedaba en el disco!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 12, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> che, y la M44 y la M75 de shure no las usaba nadie? yo tuve las dos y eran un verdadero caño



En mi etapa "Bolicheril" las empleaba (M44 y M55) junto con bandejas Lenco (Año 70) para instalaciones de DJ´s.
Todavía debo tener una docena de estas cápsulas, la M95 no las conocí.
Me estoy deschabando la edad


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 12, 2012)

No era N55E ??? noble eliptica ... era amarillita , fue muy comun. Tuve una.

La 95 es esta ( de esa epoca tambien es la M97HE ,hipereliptica ) :


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 12, 2012)

las M55 eran muuuuy parecidas a las M44C, y pregunto, las archiconocidas PICKERING? alguien las usó?...


en cualquier momento aparece OFFTOPIKATOR y se lleva todo esto....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> las M55 eran muuuuy parecidas a las M44C, *y pregunto, las archiconocidas PICKERING? alguien las usó?*...


Cuando era joven  mi padre tenía un centro musical Fisher con una cápsula AudioTechnica. Alguien puso un disco e hizo pelota la púa (eso fue en 1981 ) y no conseguía ninguna pua nueva que le anduviera. Lo unico "bueno" que conseguí fué una cápsula Pickering que tenía un "cepillito" que limpiaba el surco del disco antes de que llegara a la púa. Anduvo muy bien... bueno, al menos para mi padre que era el que escuhaba discos...y debe estar por ahí junto con el equipo Fisher y unos baffles NAMCO que sonaban de la ostia!
Y ahora que me acuerdo.... hace mucho que no los veo ... espero que no los hayan vendido en dos mangos


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 13, 2012)

Recuerdo haber visto alguna con cepillito !! ... supongamos que era antiestático... sino flor de macana harian. Fui muy feliz cuando consegui un cepillo de pelos de carbono.. conductores . Si bien nunca tuve problemas de pelusa porque los LP los lavaba bajo el agua con shampu de bebé y una toallita demaquillante ( por algo amo el CD ! ) 

No tengo registros ... pero era altisima la proporcion de puas arruinadas que veia en los hogares que tenian algun equipito decente !!! lo peor es que ni se daban cuenta y sonaba para el OR&%#*....
Mereceria todo un tema : "Aberraciones de ayer y hoy en el audio hogareño" .... pero mejor no porque me pongo verde, me inflo y rompo toda la ropa .

Si se fijan en la foto de la Shure 95... veran lo finito que es el vastago de la pua ... casi la mitad del que tenia la M44 ( la celeste , no? ) ... imaginen si le pasaban un dedo para limpiarla como he visto algunas veces ... o la gamuza para limpiar !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Recuerdo haber visto alguna con cepillito !! ... *supongamos que era antiestático*... sino flor de macana harian. Fui muy feliz cuando consegui un cepillo de pelos de carbono.. conductores.


Suporongo que debía serlo....ni idea .
Yo solo manipulé dos discos: Grease, de John Travolta y Olivia Newton John, y Rockollection de Laurent Voulzy (que viejo que soy  ). Yo era un chico mas new new así que le daba a los cassettes. Los discos eran cosa del pasado para mí....ergo, no cargo NPI sobre ellos.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Si bien nunca tuve problemas de pelusa porque los LP los lavaba bajo el agua con shampu de bebé y una toallita demaquillante ( por algo amo el CD ! )


Eeeehhhhh....ni a mis hijos los bañaba con tanto cuidado


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 13, 2012)

Tal cual como Antonio, cuando salio el CD, vi la luz !!! La fritura, discos rayados, saltos de puas, estática, que poron.....a !!! Pero sonaban lindo, no?
El cepillito delante de la cápsula recuerdo que lo tenian en Via del Parque, famosa disqueria de Zárate, donde compraba los vinilos (discos, en esa época)..., en el equipo donde pasaban música todo el tiempo y te probaban el que querias comprar.


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 13, 2012)

El cepillo agregaba masa al brazo ! ademas de la estatica .... 

<Offtopic>
Anecdota : En Santa Fe tambien eran asi las disquerias... primero cabinas y luego auriculares...
Cuando "debuté" con auriculares...no conciente que no me escuchaba, dije
"Mirá que buena esta esa ......!!! ( señorita) "  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
</Offtopic>

Moderador ...está?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2012)

Y los bafles eran mayormente Carlson . . .


----------



## angelwind (Mar 7, 2017)

Bafles Karlson...
En casa, cuando era pequeñito (60s) había un hermoso equipo valvular (mono) con KT 66 y transformadores de salida ultralineales FRE_MOD (ind arg) y un bafle Karlson con un Leea RE 123 y tweeter Leea de bocina (un minidriver con una bocinita exponencial)
La "bandeja" giradiscos era una Winco con cápsula Ronette a cristal...
En 1968 mi viejo decidió cambiarlo por un receiver Pionner sx-440 (que aún finciona y lo tengo en mi comerdor para escuchar radio) de poderosos 12 w/canal y un  par de "paneles" Leea (unos baffles extrachatos con dos de 8" y un tweeter de domo). La bandeja pasó a ser una Lenco L-75 con una cápsula Empire.
Recuerdo haber oído estereofonía por primera vez en ese equipo con unos auriculares Hosiden más taberres que el diablo... y que sonaban "pior", pero me pareció algo increíble...


----------



## Kebra (Jun 18, 2017)

Encontré este video muy interesante. El acento que tiene el ponja es_ jorobado_, pero se entiende.

Es el primer test SERIO que veo a bandejas "modernas". Me deja tranquilo que coincide conmigo en que las Pro-Ject son basura con la que roban dinero a los audiófilos compra espejitos de colores.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 19, 2017)

Kebra dijo:


> Encontré este video muy interesante. El acento que tiene el ponja es_ jorobado_, pero se entiende.
> 
> Es el primer test SERIO que veo a bandejas "modernas". Me deja tranquilo que coincide conmigo en que las Pro-Ject son basura con la que roban dinero a los audiófilos compra espejitos de colores.
> 
> https://youtu.be/J_LzV45Ha30


Hola amigos que me perdoen los nuevos pero jo aun prefero sin dudas algun mi viejo Phillips 460, un  Holandes datado de 1974.   
Es un fierro y funciona inpecablemente hasta los dias de hoy (heranza de mi saudosa Mamá, que Dios la tenga en bueno lugar).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 19, 2017)

Eeeehhhh, uds eran unos ricachones!!! Me acuerdo de pasar música -en sociedad con dos amigos- y teníamos unas modestísimas Galileo con cápsulas cerámicas marca Sonotone. Habíamos armado una "consola" en la que se montaban ambas bandejas y luego tuvimos la innovación de agregar un radiograbador estéreo. El ampli era armado con las placas de Fapesa y los bafles eran del equipo de audio del padre de Sergio y Gustavo (mis amigos-socios), unos Audinac de los grandes.
Recién ahora he llegado a comprar una cápsula Ortofon 2M Red.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 19, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola amigos que me perdoen los nuevos pero jo aun prefero sin dudas algun mi viejo Phillips 460, un  Holandes datado de 1974.
> Es un fierro y funciona inpecablemente hasta los dias de hoy (heranza de mi saudosa Mamá, que Dios la tenga en bueno lugar).
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



 Una hermosa capsula ceramica posee esa bandeja,aca la usaban algunos modelos de winco,los de alta gama,,, Aun se consiguen en Brasil. ???


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 19, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Una hermosa capsula ceramica posee esa bandeja,aca la usaban algunos modelos de winco,los de alta gama,,, Aun se consiguen en Brasil. ???
> 
> 
> Saludos.


!Buena pregunta Don ElGriego no se , pero  se que si aun existir a venta seguramente custara una fábula debido a la raridade !   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 19, 2017)

Las capsulas ceramicas nunca seran de alta gama ! inutil querer a esta altura querer conseguirlas .... 
Personalmente detesto el resurgimiento del vinilo  , existiendo el laser para leer los surcos del ... CD !!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 20, 2017)

Ademas, ya no hay gente que pueda masterizar vinilos...por que desaparecieron hace 30 años.
No me extraña que los vinilos de hoy suenen parecidos a los CD


----------



## Kebra (Jun 20, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Las capsulas ceramicas nunca seran de alta gama ! inutil querer a esta altura querer conseguirlas ....
> Personalmente detesto el resurgimiento del vinilo  , existiendo el laser para leer los surcos del ... CD !!



Y mirá lo que hizo este japonés:








Se delira un poco diciendo que "esta charla es natural, no digital" y cosas por el estilo.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 21, 2017)

Y esto que tipo de capsula usara,,,sera una magnetica....



_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-667327314-bandeja-crosley-cr6230a-con-un-vinilo-de-regalo-_JM_


Saludos.


----------



## Kebra (Jun 21, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> https://http2.mlstatic.com/bandeja-...lo-D_NQ_NP_929692-MLA25609761166_052017-F.jpg Y esto que tipo de capsula usara,,,sera una magnetica....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Debe tener una Grado Reference Master 2.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2017)

Crosley era una especie de Wincofon Español ¿ No ?


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 22, 2017)

Los Crosley son una plaga y están en venta ahora desde que se vino la fiebre vinílica. A esos para que suenen bien hay que ponerle cables de parlante y alimentación Shunyata.

P.D.: Kebra: pasate por el post de "Power Cable" en FAyV, es imperdible!!!


----------



## elgriego (Jun 22, 2017)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Los Crosley son una plaga y están en venta ahora desde que se vino la fiebre vinílica. A esos para que suenen bien hay que ponerle cables de parlante y alimentación Shunyata.
> 
> P.D.: Kebra: pasate por el post de "Power Cable" en FAyV, es imperdible!!!



 O sea que son un arruina discos como eran los winco....





Saludos.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Crosley era una especie de Wincofon Español ¿ No ?



 Vos decis que es español,,,aun no cayo ninguno bajo mis garras ,para hacerle ingenieria inversa.....:estudiando:

Saludos.


----------



## Kebra (Jun 22, 2017)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Los Crosley son una plaga y están en venta ahora desde que se vino la fiebre vinílica. A esos para que suenen bien hay que ponerle cables de parlante y alimentación Shunyata.
> 
> P.D.: Kebra: pasate por el post de "Power Cable" en FAyV, es imperdible!!!



Si paso es sólo a "ver" porque en cuanto escriba 2 líneas salen a lincharme... 


EDIT: al final no me aguanté y tiré veneno!


----------



## Kebra (Jun 23, 2017)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Eeeehhhh, uds eran unos ricachones!!! Me acuerdo de pasar música -en sociedad con dos amigos- y teníamos unas modestísimas Galileo con cápsulas cerámicas marca Sonotone. Habíamos armado una "consola" en la que se montaban ambas bandejas y luego tuvimos la innovación de agregar un radiograbador estéreo. El ampli era armado con las placas de Fapesa y los bafles eran del equipo de audio del padre de Sergio y Gustavo (mis amigos-socios), unos Audinac de los grandes.
> Recién ahora he llegado a comprar una cápsula Ortofon 2M Red.



Cuando puedas, comprate una Grado Prestige Black (la mas entry level de Grado) por U$S 75 y después buscate un abogado para hacerle juicio a Ortofon.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 25, 2017)

Hola yo tengo esta "turn table" una technics SL-D2 y la cabeza magnetica es una shure mx97e. No tengo que envidiarle nada a Ortofon


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 26, 2017)

Una fotitos del cabezal


----------



## Kebra (Jun 27, 2017)

Mas cápsulas veo, mas felicito a Grado. La mas "ordinaria" de Grado es superior a cualquier "alta gama histórica". Las mas entry level de Grado responde de 10 a 50 KHz.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 30, 2017)

Kebra dijo:


> Mas cápsulas veo, mas felicito a Grado. La mas "ordinaria" de Grado es superior a cualquier "alta gama histórica". Las mas entry level de Grado responde de 10 a 50 KHz.



El problema es que la propia Grado, las denomina entry level, y eso ya rompe el molde del audiofilico


----------



## Jose -El Pletinas (Ene 14, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> aun prefero sin dudas algun mi viejo Phillips 460, un Holandes datado de 1974.


Si, tienes razón. ¡Aquellos 70 y 80´s donde se podía escuchar y sentir la música analógica , en toda su grandeza y plenitud!  Philips tenia una serie de platos increíblemente buenos, a pesa de su sencillez..pocos de tracción directa- desconozco- de correa, muy silenciosos. He sido forofo d e los DUAL, por la facilidad de cambiar de capsula, con un solo gesto de 5 segundos.
 Disponía de tres portacapsulas, encima del cuerpo del tocata. Una M75 cónica de Shure, para la pre-escucha de los de 45rpm, y algunos LP;  otra ADC pero largas escuchas, y una Luxman, bi-radial, con cantilever de berilio para las grabaciones al cassette!!!

 Los LENCO, o los Garrard...a galleta  son máquina irrompibles. Incluia cambia discos automático, para no levantarse de la cama cuando estabas toreando...jajaja!
 Por eso de inventaron los casettes con autoreverse!!!!
  Como insuperables...los Mitchell, y los Thorens...hay una docena para nombrar por sus méritos, incluso los EMT que hoy en día, no tengo idea- estan sobrevalorados a mi corto entender-el mérito esta en el maridaje capsula/brazo.  Y es por ello la razón de haberme ido, últimamente a los tangenciales..aunque hay alguno, que solo me da dolor de cabeza. Hay algunos que son hasta programables, y puedes seleccionar a voluntad el orden en que se reproducirán los cortes de una de las caras del LP. Los hay incluso que leen ambas caras, y el "summum de todo este mundo de tocadiscos", aquellos que leen el microsurco, mediante un haz invisible---estos hablando de 20 años atrás---. Lo que hay ahora, no tengo idea, pero estoy seguro que los tocatas  de entonces con tecnología actual, deben seguir fabricándose. pero hay que prepar varios billletes de 500$.

  Salud, a los audiófilos de los analógico for ever...!!!

  Post Data,
 " Y a ustedes foristas, que música del gusta!"  en esta misma WEB  he subido algunas de mis favoritas, pero hablando de vinylos y música, me estoy acordando de: , tenia 12 años . Ahora que estamos en las vísperas de un conflicto de consecuencias inimaginables en Mar de la China, o aquí mismo en Europa...llega Marte, el portador de la guerra, o como imaginaba que el titulo era "Marte, el Dioshhhh de la Guerra!  autor...Carl Orff, creo recordar. Relajaos en el sillón, poneros los cascos..y si viven en el campo, donde no molestar a los vecinos...pues hacer tronar a las JBL..y volumen al 80/90% del amplificador...un cigarrito y una buena copa de coñac...Salud!!!  Carpe Diem!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 14, 2022)

!Hola a todos , miren aca ese minicomponente rarissimo : 



 !
!Após los 05:16 min es lo gran espetaculo !
!En tienpo , ese equipo canbia de canción tal cual un CD ( disc laser) y aun gira y  toca lo disco al revés ( nin se lo porque de eso ) , Jajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------



## Jose -El Pletinas (Ene 14, 2022)

El autor era Gustav HOLST...me parece que el "riego" es el culpable...!!!
Mis neuronas no reciben oxigeno suficiente, y otro de mis temas favoritos era el de CARMINA BURANA, que este si es de Karl Orf, o al menos así creía recordar!!!!. Resulta que había una serie de radio, allá por los años 60, que eras las aventuras de Diego Valor. Una especie de Flash Gordon a la española!!!  Y el tema de fondo musical, de aquellas emisiones de radio, era este de Los Planetas. Marte el mensajero de la Guerra!.  Aquí llaman tambien el "Portador", y  para mis entendederas...pues eso...el "MASTER"... el SEÑOR de la Guerra.  El bronce brama lo indecible en algunos frondosos y profundos pasajes, cuan fiera acechando en el crepúsculo del amanecer, antes del ataque devastador con el amanecer de un nuevo día.

La noche solo presagia la toma de posiciones. Los movimientos de los informadores y los espías, tras las lineas enemigas...las traiciones y cambios repentinos de bando, y el murmullo de las tropas de infantería ..al roce sus armaduras y atalajes entre la bruma, y así sorprender al enemigo!!! Todo un prodigio de fuerza expresiva que sobrecoge el corazón de los pacíficos y los mas aborregados/as...que no osan escuchar algunos pasajes- yo hubiera añadido el relinchar de las caballerías y las imprecaciones y maldiciones de la soldadesca, en el ataque final. Mis borregas eran mis hermanas, y mi hermano pequeño...que ante tanto alboroto de ella...mi madre incluida, a veces de un manotazo...ponía punto y final, a no poder concluis la apoteosis final de la obra. Al final, yo sufría el quebranto de mi testuz por un escobazo de mi querida madre ...y no poder acercarse Marte, el Señor de la Guerra  a la cadena musical de por meses. Mi inquietud...poner a salvo mi querido y apreciado disco de la Suite de los Planetas, de Gustav HOLST....!!!  Mis otros discos...ya os contaré , si me los pediís

   Bueno...contertulios. Lo dicho...a los que no beban, una buena barra de chocolate*...y a las niñas una Fanta & gusanitos!!!

  NOTA. (*)...de cacao.


----------



## Marcelo Guerra (May 25, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Crosley era una especie de Wincofon Español ¿ No ?


Quizás desde el dia del post a hoy ya tendrás la respuesta a tu pregunta, pero si no es asi, aporto, Crosley es americano, y es mas de lo mismo, una empresa que se fundo en principio de los 1900, que se murió por la mitad de la década y que luego la resucitaron como marca totalmente alejada del concepto y filosofía con la cual nació.

Esto ultimo no es patrimonio de las empresas argentinas, esas que hoy pegan su marca en clones chinos.



elgriego dijo:


> Y esto que tipo de capsula usara,,,sera una magnetica....



Usa una espantosa cápsula de algo parecido al cristal o cerámico, con una pua mucho mas espantosa, que si la miras con una lupa, no digo microscopio, con lupa alcanza para ver los cortes horribles que tienen esos reemplazos.


elgriego dijo:


> O sea que son un arruina discos como eran los winco....



Son peores, te explico porque;
vamos a lo directo, estos clones ( Crosley, Victrola, y tambien los hay Winco ) y los Wincofon de antaño no tenian antiskate, entonces solo queda controlar el peso del brazo.

Mientras el Winco clasico, y las bandejas similares todas provenientes del viejo cambiadisco Cambre, venian con un resorte que se usaba para controlar el peso, ( _y presumo por lo que vi de mis padres.... que ninguno de la primera ola que operaron un winco habrá regulado el peso, intuyo que muchos desconocerían si existencia y de haberlo visto, desconocerían para que estaba allí..._) estos CLONES chinos directamente se sacaron el problema de encima y es asi que no controlan el peso de ninguna manera, por lo cual, la pua espantosa, cae con soberanos 8 gramos sobre el disco.

Thorens emulación Winco.
© imagen de ML, conocido vendedor WP que hace bafles....

Después de ver esto, cuidado con lo que compres usado....


*Mea culpa, no hago nada para evitarlo... *
Si, pues soy importador por lo cual hacemos importación y venta de estas "Clones" maquinas del mal, es así que, cuando un cliente pide uno de estos, si no se lo importamos nosotros comprara por ML entonces nada... los discos que arruine el clientes no son lo que escuchare yo....
y como mencione antes, no solo winco vive de los clones, hoy podes ver que asi como Crosley en EEUU, Winco vende sus clones baratos...

Vamos a clones de Alta Gama?

Thorens Td158 misma cosa que marcas genéricas como 1 BY ONE ó Fluance, incluso misma maquina que ATechnica.

Y lo mismo pasa con los genéricos del 1200...




Pioneer, ATechnica, technics, Reloop, Fluancce, Crosley, en los cuales la electrónica es de igual a muy similar, lo mismo que sus diseños y sus partes mecánicas, claro, que como es el caso de la crosley se nota que el montaje es distinto, e intuyo que entre primeras marcas y marcas de baja gama la diferencia de los materiales y el OK final, debe ser notorio, ademas que las primeras marcas tendrán algunas mejoras propias aplicadas sobre el modelo genérico.


Cuanto mas conozco el mercado moderno, mas quiero a mis viejas bandejas....


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 26, 2022)

Hablando de bandejas nuevas y "vintage". Hace poco me compré una AudioTechnica AT-LPW30, a correa, plato de aluminio, base enchapada en madera. Linda. Viene con pre de fono que se puede conectar o no. Brazo recto, buen antiskating. La cápsula que trae es muy buena. La pagué barata porque era "open box" (de exposición en un local), a un precio menor que cualquier bandeja antigua con 40 años encima.
P.D.: también conseguí una capsula usada Grado Prestige Red, suena como LPM!!!


----------



## Marcelo Guerra (May 26, 2022)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> AudioTechnica AT-LPW30


Es una de las que tengo en la "lista" para hacer un MOD, aunque estoy evaluando entre varias, nuevas o usadas para desmontar y montar sobre otro equipo, ademas de que tendré que modificar para tener 16 Rpm, y tal vez 78 si es que no lo trae nativo.


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 27, 2022)

Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> Es una de las que tengo en la "lista" para hacer un MOD, aunque estoy evaluando entre varias, nuevas o usadas para desmontar y montar sobre otro equipo, ademas de que tendré que modificar para tener 16 Rpm, y tal vez 78 si es que no lo trae nativo.


Solo trae 33 y 45


----------



## Marcelo Guerra (May 27, 2022)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Solo trae 33 y 45


Si, por eso decia   _tendré que modificar para tener 16 Rpm, y tal vez 78_

Estoy en un intringulis... cada una tiene pros y contras...


----------

